# Portugal this January.



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hoping to head for Portugal this January. Not bothering with Spain this year. Has anyone any up to date info on the following.

Castro Marim - Last February it appeared that the car park was going to be developed into flats.

Tavira - Last February notices were being displayed saying that there was going to be no wild camping as a new camp site was being opened. Cannot see that the Pingo Supermarket would be delighted in losing business here. 

Baragem Monte de Rocha. Looked like a big campsite was being developed here. Hope there is still wild camping by Maria's. Cannot see that Chicken Maria would benefit from this. She, after all, is a legend!!!!!


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi grouch.
I just spotted your post & we plan to visit Portugal in a few weeks time  
If I find out anything I will try to post on your thread or PM you if you like (wifi/laptop willing) 8) 

In the meantime, someone might post an update  
Regards Catherine


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*Portugal this jan*

we are also leaving in a few weeks ,last year we wild camped at villamora on the beach where the road comes in from quateria hope to do the same this year quiet and toilet disposal with water by the fishermens cottages easy walking to both towns.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Catherine. Any info would be gratefuly received.

As far as Quarteria is concerned I have heard that last year people not only got moved on but the police, as well as taking pastport details etc, also photographed the vans. This also happened at Armacau de Pera and Ferragudo In fact, with the latter, someone we know had a fine sent to them in the UK.

We will probably stay around the Baragems on our trip in the New year.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just back from 3months in portugal very little of it on the Algarve,wild camped mostly on our own /and used sites. so cheap? did not meet any brits ,seems they only do the Algarve, A land of culture -castleo's -lakes -forrests wild coasts ,Nice people /Speak english or french and understand our Spanish, Not unusual in the Tres Monts to find an old lady with a Parisian Accent! but did get told by people we met that the town halls on the algarve clamping down on motorhomes, far to many!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

silversurfa, what you say about wild camping is quite true. We have friends living near Quarteria and they tell me the police will enforce the wild camping ban vigorously this winter around the Algarve region due to the many m/hs spoiling the area.

Not sure about the rest of Portugal but its definitely getting more difficult each year. 

Bob


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no! What a shame!

Can't say I blame them though. We saw some pretty disgusting sights last year. One was that an unknown motorhomer emptied their toilet into a black plastic bag and put it in the litter bin in the car park in Silves. The little Portuguese lady who empties them was absolutely livid! When we tried to enter the car park she was waving her arms to drive motorhomers away.

We also witnessed a french motorhomer emptying his toilet on the side of a baragem (reservoir)! His friends were using a septic tank at a nearby disused restaurant but he couldn't be bothered to wait!

I have to say that these incidents are so rare but they will get reported and we will get banned. That awful minority spoiling it for the rest of us again :evil: 

Pat


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

It was 9 Euros a night at Armaco De Pera last winter to use a proper site with electric and water and toilets, and that was from the off not after a long stay, how mean do people have to be, As soon as it was dark the beach area was swarming with campers, is there any wonder the localls are cheesed off with it.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Given that this site likes to occupy the moral high ground, should it permit/encourage discussion about wild camping? By wild camping I don't mean the one night stayovers that people use when travelling (and are permitted anyway in France for example) but I mean the abuse of local hospitality by motorhome gypsies of the likes we often hear on here.

If the Portugese police are moving them on, "good of 'em" I say.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I would just say "horses for courses". The campsite you mentioned did look rather crowded when we were in that area. Why stay in a campsite if you are self contained. How horrible to be squeezed together up against someones windbreak and potted plants. Some that we have seen must be a fire hazard. However, the more people who stay in campsites, the more room for those of us who choose not to.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

grouch said:


> I would just say "horses for courses". The campsite you mentioned did look rather crowded when we were in that area. Why stay in a campsite if you are self contained. How horrible to be squeezed together up against someones windbreak and potted plants. Some that we have seen must be a fire hazard. However, the more people who stay in campsites, the more room for those of us who choose not to.


Not to mention giving up much of the freedom a motorhome allows by often having to plan and book ahead, and of course the possibility of staying on a site and ending up beside an opionated bore.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

sideways said:


> It was 9 Euros a night at Armaco De Pera last winter to use a proper site with electric and water and toilets, and that was from the off not after a long stay, how mean do people have to be, As soon as it was dark the beach area was swarming with campers, is there any wonder the localls are cheesed off with it.


Having spoken to several locals and some ex pat British in Portugal I can tell you it is not the locals who complain. One ex pat, who has lived and run a bar there for 17 years, told us that it is jealousy behind the complaints.

Many of the popular wild camping spots feed a local economy of bakers, restaurants, market gardeners etc who visit and sell their goods to the campers. One launderette owner told us she would go out of business were it not for all the wild campers.

If the sites are kept clean then the police visit and leave everyone alone. Only if someone complains do the police move anyone on.

It is not the price of the sites, it is what they are offering. If you want to be parked in the shade behind a fence with no views then yes 9 euros is cheap. Personally, with the sites they have, if they banned wild camping I would not go to Portugal.

If, however, they built some sites with open views and deciduous trees, for summer shade, and large pitches then I might be tempted :lol: I do not want swimming pools, playgrounds, bars etc just a nice outlook and peace and quiet. Shall we all have a whipround and get in while prices are cheap   

Pat


----------

